# NameError: global name ´getbinpkg´ is not defined.

## tonne

Hallo,

Hab ein Probleme mit dem "bootstrap" Prozess: Nach aufrufen des bootstrap-Shellscripts was noch ohne Probleme bis zu dem Punkt "Configuring environment..." gelangt, erhalte ich dann folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Performing Global Updates: /usr/share/profiles/updates/1Q-2003 
> 
> (could take a couple of minutes, if you have a lot of binary packages.)
> ...

 

Dann springt er zurück in die Shell.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, musste nämlich die ganze (Fehler-)Meldung abtippseln (pipen/umleiten funzte nicht).   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cheers,

/dev/null  :Wink: 

----------

## kali

```
ebuild /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.0.49_pre11.ebuild merge
```

worked for me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tonne

Thank you very much!  :Smile: 

----------

## azote

add an 's' to the end of the "getbinpkg" in lines 3891 and 3893 of /usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/portage.py, so it reads "getbinpkgs"

----------

## Genone

It's fixed in 2.0.48-r5 (it is the only reason -r5 exists   :Laughing: )

----------

## ts77

ärgerlich wenn man deswegen r5 nicht mal installieren konnte  :Smile: .

Aber mit den hiesigen Tipps klappt es ja glücklicherweise.

Thx to all.

----------

